#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Marina One Residences Singapore

## AmberLi

Does anyone here know about this uprising development called Marina One Residences? A friend of mine is planning to invest on that project and he's asking me a lot things about it.

----------


## pseudolus

Poor build is what I am hearing - contractors not doing a very good job, typical build cheap sell expensive. Tell your friend to stay well away - very poor investment indeed.

----------

